
Google ends modular phone Project Ara, though licensing may be an option - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/01/google-ends-modular-phone-project-ara-though-licensing-may-be-an-option/
======
okket
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410451)

